# David



## Taimishu (Apr 27, 2005)

My dad David
1948-2005

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle Autumn's rain.
When you wake in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there, I did not die.

Tina


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2005)

Taimishu said:
			
		

> My dad David
> 1948-2005
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> ...



Good Luck on your Journey, David... :asian: 

Thank you for sharing, Tina...my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 27, 2005)

My sincerest condolences Tina to you and your family.  Your dad was very proud of all of you and loved you very much.  He told us in one of his posts how his grand sons were wearing him out and how his grand daughters were drop dead gorgeous and also how thankful he was to spend last xmas with you all.  He was very lucky.  He knew how loved he was.  Take care.

 .:asian:

 Lisa


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2005)

My sympathies to you and your family and all who knew him.  Rest in peace, David.


  .


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 27, 2005)

Goodbye, David.  Thank you for sharing your time here with me.

With deepest regards,

Dan Bowman, your brother in the Arts.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 27, 2005)

My most heartfelt sympathies to you and your family, Tina.  I do not have the perfect words to comfort you, but please know the community here shares in remembering your father.

.


----------



## Kempogeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Rest In Peace Sir. My thoughts and prayers are with you Tina and your family. Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2005)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 28, 2005)

.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 28, 2005)

.
I admired your Dad for his courage.  David was just one year older.  My condolences to your and your family.  TW


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 28, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 28, 2005)

Moderation Note:

Therad Moved to Memorials for all members to read.

Peace
 :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 29, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## JenniM (Apr 29, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## The Kai (Apr 29, 2005)

I hope you are okay


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 29, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts

Tina


----------

